# C'è tesi e tesi *_*



## aristocat (4 Giugno 2010)

*C'è tesi e tesi *_**

Riguardo al Post 108 3d "Io tradisco fisicamente ma Lei?" (Confessionale).

Ma ho capito bene? :carneval: Stanno scrivendo una "tesi"(miiiii) di psico sul
"Forum Tradimento.net: Influenza dell'Avatar nel Comportamento Forumistico. Uno studio comparato/sperimentale". 

Che emozione!! 

A parte gli scherzi, a parte il fatto che si trova sempre il prof aperto a qualunque titolo di tesi, anche il più strambo...

Però sinceramente provo un filino di...amaro in bocca? Voglio dire, con tutti gli spunti interessanti che un Forum come questo sul tradimento può offrire,
che cosa fanno? Uno studio sull'avatar. 

Della serie: non ci sono più le tesi di una volta :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Però le bufale ...non mancano mai...  :carneval:


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riguardo al Post 108 3d "Io tradisco fisicamente ma Lei?" (Confessionale).
> 
> Ma ho capito bene? :carneval: Stanno scrivendo una "tesi"(miiiii) di psico sul
> "Forum Tradimento.net: Influenza dell'Avatar nel Comportamento Forumistico. Uno studio comparato/sperimentale".
> ...


Pensa spunti che potrebbero tirare fuori dal tuo di avatar... :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Riguardo al Post 108 3d "Io tradisco fisicamente ma Lei?" (Confessionale).
> 
> Ma ho capito bene? :carneval: Stanno scrivendo una "tesi"(miiiii) di psico sul
> "Forum Tradimento.net: Influenza dell'Avatar nel Comportamento Forumistico. Uno studio comparato/sperimentale".
> ...


metteranno in copertina quello di oscuro :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2010)

e, a proposito del post 116 della stessa discussione,

quello di staff che dice: 


> Abbiamo provveduto oltre che a bannare l'utente anche a *chiudere i Thread aperti dallo stesso & co*.
> 
> Saluti


era un grappolo di nick?

perchè "micheluzzo" ne aveva aperto solo 1
e perchè  quel "& co" meriterebbe un cicinin di spetteguless intra moenia 

l'altro 3d  che ho visto chiuso è quello di "silvano": ce ne sono altri della cricca?


dai staff, non farti pregare


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e, a proposito del post 116 della stessa discussione,
> 
> quello di staff che dice:
> 
> ...


 


no, dai... anche silvano era una bufala?
uff era così simpatico..


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, dai... anche silvano era una bufala?
> uff era così simpatico..


tu speculi sulle disgrazie altrui
quel porello doveva andare in giro con le mutande contenitive

belle o brutte 
gli facevan effetto tutte:mexican:

una risorsa per l'umanità:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> metteranno in copertina quello di oscuro :rotfl:


 tu non me la conti giusta...sei innamorata di oscuro...e questo non depone a tuo favore:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (4 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tu non me la conti giusta...sei innamorata di oscuro...e questo non depone a tuo favore:carneval:


seee come no.. 
ma poi scusa non si era detto di non impicciarsi degli altrui affari?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (4 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> seee come no..
> ma poi scusa non si era detto di non impicciarsi degli altrui affari?:carneval:


 guarda che tu sei che nomini sempre qualcuno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e, a proposito del post 116 della stessa discussione,
> 
> quello di staff che dice:
> 
> ...


Quoto

:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

Questo forum viene frequentato da almeno 2 altri fenomeni per lo studio comportamentale. Ogni tanto ne salta fuori uno e (forse) rientra dalla porta di servizio (se ha il coraggio).

Il merluzzo è durato poco, visto che le tecniche di stanamento si sono perfezionato, e certe storie sono troppo incredibili per essere falsi :rotfl:

Non ho rinunciato alla letterina di addio, dedicata soltanto ai più meritevoli della categoria :mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Giugno 2010)

Spero solo (e vivamente) da ex prof. di lettere che questo giovanotto/a che si fregia del titolo di laureando scriva nel nostro italico idioma in modo migliore di come si è espresso tra noi, e non parlo di espressioni tipo "prende il pene volentieri" ma proprio dell'ultimo post in cui svelava nascondere sotto le mentite spoglie di 'o zappatore un animo invece qualificatoa guadagnarsi titolo di studio suiperiore....... se scrive (e parla) come tra npoi ha fatto qualsiasi sia la tesi presentata, fossi il suo insegnante porrei attenzione alla correzione.... Fa veramente "paura" leggere sintassi così....così....primitiva, diciamo? Perchè qui non mi riferisco a sfondoni o errori grammaticali che a tutti noi scappano scrivendo e parlando a getto continuo (io stessa che ho insegnato, anche se per pochi anni ne tiro fuori delle belle.... e non mi riferisco al conflitto sistema/tastiera a cui da mesi ormai vi siete abituati!).... qui salta tutto il costrutto...qui la consecutio fa acqua...qui si scrive come parlano gli indiani piedi scalzi nelle barzellette coi verbi all'infinito....
Chiusa parentesi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Giugno 2010)

Ma hai aperto la parente? :rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (4 Giugno 2010)

. ; ; ; : : . . , , , . ; : : . . . ; ; ;
............ magari son utili!!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> . ; ; ; : : . . , , , . ; : : . . . ; ; ;
> ............ magari son utili!!!
> :rotfl:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (6 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Pensa spunti che potrebbero tirare fuori dal tuo di avatar... :rotfl:


Il mio onoLevole avatar!! In fondo, le cose migliori vengono sempre con cose che trovi sul momento, a capocchia :mexican:. Come questa foto trovata sul web, con cianfrusaglie verdi... il mio colore preferito^^


----------



## aristocat (6 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però le bufale ...non mancano mai...  :carneval:


Che poi, anche in questi casi...c'è bufala e bufala! Quella "di serie A" (che vale allo Spammer la "letterina d'addio" di Admin) e quella "di serie B" (premiata con sonoro :calcio :carneval:.


----------



## aristocat (6 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Questo forum viene frequentato da almeno 2 altri fenomeni per lo studio comportamentale. *Ogni tanto ne salta fuori uno e (forse) rientra dalla porta di servizio (se ha il coraggio).*


:dracula:


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*tinkerbell*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Spero solo (e vivamente) da ex prof. di lettere che questo giovanotto/a che si fregia del titolo di laureando scriva nel nostro italico idioma in modo migliore di come si è espresso tra noi, e non parlo di espressioni tipo "prende il pene volentieri" ma proprio dell'ultimo post in cui svelava nascondere sotto le mentite spoglie di 'o zappatore un animo invece qualificatoa guadagnarsi titolo di studio suiperiore....... se scrive (e parla) come tra npoi ha fatto qualsiasi sia la tesi presentata, fossi il suo insegnante porrei attenzione alla correzione.... Fa veramente "paura" leggere sintassi così....così....primitiva, diciamo? Perchè qui non mi riferisco a sfondoni o errori grammaticali che a tutti noi scappano scrivendo e parlando a getto continuo (io stessa che ho insegnato, anche se per pochi anni ne tiro fuori delle belle.... e non mi riferisco al conflitto sistema/tastiera a cui da mesi ormai vi siete abituati!).... qui salta tutto il costrutto...qui la consecutio fa acqua...qui si scrive come parlano gli indiani piedi scalzi nelle barzellette coi verbi all'infinito....
> Chiusa parentesi.


Come disse qualcuno "anche alle pulci capita di avere la tosse" 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2010)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Questo forum viene frequentato da almeno 2 altri fenomeni per lo studio comportamentale. Ogni tanto ne salta fuori uno e (forse) rientra dalla porta di servizio (se ha il coraggio).
> 
> Il merluzzo è durato poco, visto che le tecniche di stanamento si sono perfezionato, e certe storie sono troppo incredibili per essere falsi :rotfl:
> 
> Non ho rinunciato alla letterina di addio, dedicata soltanto ai più meritevoli della categoria :mrgreen:


Mi pare che in passato siamo stati oggetti di ben altri e più importanti studi e perfino di richieste di partecipazioni radiotelevisive...quindi lasciamo pure che a questo "fiore" di forum si avvicinino tutte le api che vogliono, e se sono vespe che ronzano molto ma sono meno utili delle api, pazienza... siamo aperti e tolleranti no?
Bruja


----------

